
Show HN: Unix-like personal webpage - theden
http://theden.sh/
======
theden
Repo:
[https://github.com/TheDen/TheDen.sh](https://github.com/TheDen/TheDen.sh)
(PRs are welcome)

All clientside—mostly js hacks. There are a lot of fun easter eggs—some easy
to find, others not so much. I can't really claim it's mobile friendly, though
I've tried to not make it too bad of an experience.

edit: the cards are draggable btw, I've added a "move" cursor when the mouse
hovers but I don't know if that's enough to make it obvious (but not too "in-
your-face" obvious).

~~~
eddieh
It looks like Emacs rather than Unix.

------
hq6
This was very different than what I expected. I thought it would be closer to
[https://hq6.me](https://hq6.me)

~~~
slaymaker1907
Wow, really cool page.

~~~
mstade
Yeah, very cool! Doing `cat picture.jpg` made me realize I kind of want this
in my shell.

~~~
codemac
It works in eshell ;)

------
venamresm__
My old webpage was trying to emulate my window manager:
[https://venam.nixers.net/old/](https://venam.nixers.net/old/)

EDIT: I remember it was a trend amongst a close group of friends. Everyone was
doing their webpage like their window manager. Too bad I can't find any of
those.

------
rijoja
This is a bit uncanny since I've been thinking quite a lot about these
distortion effects and how to implement them with HTML5, js and css. Would you
please enlighten us by giving us some hints on how to achieve the distortions?

Also I am not 100% sure if I think this is completely UNIX like as I expected
something more text / terminal based. Are you using monospaced fonts. Not to
try to put you down but rather to say you are in the right way but that there
might be minute changes in padding and so forth that might land you at
perfection!

good job!

~~~
theden
Hey thanks for showing interest! Padding right now is difficult to settle on,
but I'm still experimenting.

Here's some js code for the jitter effect
[http://theden.sh/scripts/jitter.js](http://theden.sh/scripts/jitter.js)

It's pretty much a randomised flicker with some creative use of mix-blend-
modes [http://cssreference.io/property/mix-blend-
mode/](http://cssreference.io/property/mix-blend-mode/)

Also yep, using monospace (whichever the user's browser defaults to), and
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Inconsolata](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Inconsolata)

~~~
rijoja
Oh thanks for the answer! I'll definitely take a look at these projects even
though I am clinically diagnosed with severe NIH!

------
vthriller
It is basically useless on my phone: page (and font) size changes periodically
because of that animated ASCII thing at the bottom (and due to the fact that
device is vertically oriented), and almost any attempt to zoom things through
pinching results in moving two blocks around simultaneously instead.

~~~
kazinator
> _useless on my phone_

How ironic, Unix came from Bell Labs and all, and now the Unix-like web page
is useless on your phone.

~~~
noncoml
By phone he means hand-held computer.

Edit: Or maybe more accurately pocket-size computer.

------
shellbackground
curl [http://theden.sh/lady](http://theden.sh/lady)

~~~
eridal
wat it just started to run.

I thought it was supposed to be piped for bash to be executed.

Are all `curl` just exposed to bash injections?

~~~
chungy
Scroll up. There's no tricks here.

~~~
eridal
So are you saying that bash is not actually executed but the characters are
being printed on the screen and they looks as if the animation were still
playing?

What I cannot understand from that explanation is how the animation time
works. It should display the animation in chunks, with really fast frames,
followed by pauses while it waits for data to be received.

~~~
tdeck
Without downloading it (on my phone), I expect there are ANSI codes involved
to move the cursor and control other aspects of the terminal:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code?wprov=sfla1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code?wprov=sfla1)

------
falsedan
I was hoping for something more like
[http://r.dakko.us/klange.7](http://r.dakko.us/klange.7) [0]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023258)

------
wcummings
Emacs-like :)

------
jabgrabdthrow
very cool! Can you explain how this relates to Unix at all?

It is very cool for using monospace fonts and green-on-black (not RGB green
this has more "taste"). How does this relate to Unix programs?

------
slinkyavenger
Just a quick nitpick, I would like to see the links expand to their entire <p>
parent elements, so the entire box is a clickable link, not just the text
inside.

------
nikolay
It's more BBS-like, not really Unix.

------
amelius
I want a Unix-like Facebook homepage.

~~~
dheera
Get a Chrome plugin such as "Stylebot" or "User Javascript and CSS" which lets
you inject your own CSS automatically into any site.

~~~
amelius
Good idea. But that doesn't allow me to share my enthusiasm for Unix with my
friends.

~~~
carussell
I was talking about this last week. I called it the MySpace/stylesheet
paradox. MySpace got it wrong, Facebook and Gmail got it right.

> In the days of MySpace, people would tweak their personal profile so it was
> presented to every visitor using the colors, sounds, typeface, text size,
> and other styles that the profile owner found most pleasing. This gets it
> exactly backwards: out of everybody's opinions about what a user's profile
> needs, it's the profile owner's opinion which matters the least. After all,
> the profile owner doesn't spend his or her time reading his or her own
> profile—the profile is for other people, and we can see this by looking at
> what the profile owner does do, which is to spend his or her time reading
> everybody else's profiles.

~~~
dheera
> it's the profile owner's opinion which matters the least

I kind of disagree that this is the reason. Conceptually it would be great if
the owner could express what they want to.

I think the bigger reason was a combination of UI inconsistency as well as the
simple fact that 99.9% people can't design a webpage that looks good. Their
font, color, and style choices just plain suck, and make the entire website
look bad. This model did not bring out the best in the non-designer crowd.

It's like giving a piano to a non-pianist and asking them to perform. What do
you expect?

------
cosinetau
And there I thought this would be an Apache user directory tutorial.

------
idsout
Sad poem :(

~~~
jaflo
I expected something more lighthearted after "solving" that puzzle.

------
buildmystartup
very cool

